# Look ZED Cranks



## look565 (Oct 21, 2007)

Just seen these today on LBS web site 










Also looks like there is special Keo pedals to fit the new cranks

Link below for more details

https://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/pc/viewContent.asp?idpage=120


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Those are pretty cool. I'd be interested in getting a set. I did not see a price on there...
Chas...how much do these run?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

It will be interesting to see what kind of chainrings it takes...They do look SWEET!!!


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Emspilot said:


> Those are pretty cool. I'd be interested in getting a set. I did not see a price on there...
> Chas...how much do these run?


Due to the nature of their design, they are currently only available on the new 596 TT/Tri frameset.

And they are indeed cool.  

*[email protected]*


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

cpark said:


> It will be interesting to see what kind of chainrings it takes...They do look SWEET!!!


It takes both compact and standard chainrings.

*[email protected]*


----------

